# Can you tell what caused this failure? Remedies?



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you tell what might have caused this failure? This house was painted not quite a year ago. This is the only place where any failure has occurred. Standard, decent prep was employed : washing, sanding, priming.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I would have to guess stinking hot C02 exhaust in the winter, causing expansion, contraction and condensation of the substrate and paint film over many quick cycles? Or this is where the "boys" go to return their beer rental......

There can be a lot of moisture in vent gases not to mention a host of chemical bi-products that I would have to guess would be a good promoter of adhesion. 

Re-prime, paint and have them install a heat shield?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Is that a furnace flue?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sure looks like the hot air from that vent contributed to the failure.

What exactly does that vent? Gas heater of some sort?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

seems pretty obvious that whatever is coming out of the vent thing is causing the paint failure, but, you already knew that, so what's up with the question?:blink:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

chrisn said:


> seems pretty obvious that whatever is coming out of the vent thing is causing the paint failure, but, you already knew that, so what's up with the question?:blink:


My guess is the homeowner is blaming him, ( or not :blink: ) He could be getting more Pro opinions to show the homeowner..."See..............its not me" :thumbsup:

Yes, if that is an exhaust, its most likely moisture cycles/condensation being drawn up behind the siding.

Only solution I can think of, back prime the boards, might fix it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok ok, wasn't trying to be cute. Just wanted to get some raw opinions without saying what I thought first.

I'm pretty sure thats a dryer vent. So hot moist air is coming from there on a regular basis. 

I was going to tell her that she should just get some metal installed around that area because repainting isn't going to fix it. I was going to offer her a solution using some industrial grade coating but with the wood there, I don't think that type of coating would even work on wood anyway.

At first, she sounded like she was thinking it was my fault, but then she did mention it was localized around the vent so I think she realizes intuitively that it probably isn't my fault.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would remove, possibly replace the board. 2 coats prime on all sides including the edge of the cut out areas, and 2 coats of finish. Looks like it may be pushing the coating off from the back side. So sealing it up on all sides should be the trick.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just tell her to plant a bush in front of that sucker and be done with it.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scrape, sand, repaint as normal and PUT AN EXTENSION ON THAT DAMN VENT ! Get it away from the house.

Fix the PROBLEM, not the symptoms.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> Scrape, sand, repaint as normal and PUT AN EXTENSION ON THAT DAMN VENT ! Get it away from the house.
> 
> Fix the PROBLEM, not the symptoms.


I was thinking something to point it down, shield/reflector or something like that. Thats a weird cap, it vents in all directions, havent seen that style before. usually they point down. Mine melts all the snow under it in the winter, and the grass stays green lol.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That there is a roof exhaust cap, I agree if they could change it out.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would still recommending painting all side. I had one that was a water facet. No way to prevent water from going behind the board, I sealed her up, 5 years later she still holding up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Thats a weird cap, it vents in all directions, havent seen that style before. usually they point down.


Yup, looks like a roof vent. And here are some other issues. This is in snow country, right? Snow will cover up the vent and either prevent proper venting, or will melt, get into vent, and cause all sorts of issues. And rain also will get into vent. 

Advise them to get a professional in there to install a proper vent before you do a professional repaint. 

Around here, there's always a story in the winter about snow blocking a low gas heating vent and people inside the house suffering from CO poisoning.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

It looks like a vent for a propane heater to me, something like a Monitor heater or even a hot water heater. Liquid propane has a lot moisture in it, a lot of which is exhausted after combustion. That combined with the heat would be my guess for the failure. That is the only spot on the house like that, right?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TheRogueBristle said:


> That is the only spot on the house like that, right?


yes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TheRogueBristle said:


> That is the only spot on the house like that, right?


Yeah, because thats the only place that TJ painted. The rest of the home was painted professionally :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yeah, because thats the only place that TJ painted. The rest of the home was painted professionally :whistling2: :jester:


He must of had all the buckets clean and the masking paper picked up so the boss let him hold a brush...
:whistling2:
:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yeah, because thats the only place that TJ painted. The rest of the home was painted professionally :whistling2: :jester:





Bender said:


> He must of had all the buckets clean and the masking paper picked up so the boss let him hold a brush...
> :whistling2:
> :jester:


yeah I was begging my boss all week to let me paint instead of sanding and masking and being the gopher. He was like "ok, you can paint the foundation and this stupid  vent area".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Boy TJ, rough crowd you're playing to tonight. 

I just hope you've learned how to handle hecklers better'n Michael Richards displayed a few years back :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Boy TJ, rough crowd you're playing to tonight.
> 
> I just hope you've learned how to handle hecklers better'n Michael Richards displayed a few years back :whistling2:


Bill, no problem. I got that tiger skin:thumbsup:
Plus, the way this past week went, I'm too tired to spend any energy on it even if I was ruffled...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Bill, no problem. I got that tiger skin:thumbsup:
> Plus, the way this past week went, I'm too tired to spend any energy on it even if I was ruffled...


Hey man, you set em up and we'll knock em down :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Hey man, you set em up and we'll knock em down :thumbsup:


Hey, I'll take the attention any way it comes:blink:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

is that over spray on that vent tube were it meets the window??? ........i think maybe my eyes are messing with me


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> is that over spray on that vent tube were it meets the window??? ........i think maybe my eyes are messing with me


Yes it is.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Yes it is.


 
is there supposed to be over spray on there ???


----------

